# SEAT cupra R 225bhp



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Same power engine
seat badge :-/
18 inch wheels
brembo discs already
4 doors 

18K on the road 

easily tunable (1.8T engine)

Its a TT albeit not as good looking and without 4wd isn't it

Anyone got one , driven one. ???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes Â ;D

Very nice car, very nice wheels and brakes too. 
Handled very well in the dry, felt on par with the S3 but I'm not sure it would be the same story either in the wet or if tuned for more bhp.
They have also just launched the Leon Cupra with the 150PD Diesel engine in it too, which is also a cracker and very tuneable Â


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Of all the VAG small hatchbacks, I actually prefer the look of this to the A3 (new or old), Fabia or Golf (MKIV or V).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I agree too, although I do like the new A3.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Got a Seat Ibiza Sport 130 TDI.

Not as quick as a TT.. but oooo that torque ;D

50 MPG cruising at 80 MPH. Nice


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

I nearly bought one of these instead of a used TT, although it was only 210 bhp then for Â£17K.

It's a nice car and I loved the test drive - but it ain't a TT 

TankTop


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My friend hasa rare Grey one of these and it's been tuned by AMD and also has a Miltek and Forge DV.

It is quick. Damn quick. Â ;D

Damian

PS TankTop - hope the car is going ok !


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Hi Damian,

Yes thanks mate, she's going like a dream (you can't have her back ).

Hope your beemer's still doing the business!

TankTop


----------

